
Software-Defined: DevOps Automation Using Infrastructure as Code - jrause
https://www.tasktop.com/blog/software-defined-it-automation-using-infrastructure-as-code/
======
jrause
In this article I take a crack at explaining how Automation using IaC is used
to make the shift from classic ITSM to modern DevOps management strategies.
Any feedback is appreciated!

